# dentist in hurghada



## tabagirl (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi everyone! Needing help please! One of my veneers has decided to part company from my tooth, fortunately I have managed to save it and need to have it refitted ASAP. Does anyone have info of a dentist in Hurghada. I believe there is one in El Gouna.

Many thanks in advance.

Cheers.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

tabagirl said:


> Hi everyone! Needing help please! One of my veneers has decided to part company from my tooth, fortunately I have managed to save it and need to have it refitted ASAP. Does anyone have info of a dentist in Hurghada. I believe there is one in El Gouna.
> 
> Many thanks in advance.
> 
> Cheers.



There you are....Dr Nayer in Dahar i have used and is very good.




Dr. Alexander in Esplanada Mall - mobile :0121306444



Dr. Ossama El Akrany in the building of Star Fish in Sakalla



Dr. Amr Hazem – clinic Red Sea Smile - mobile - 0101061350



Dr. Ahmed, Primadent. Near H.S.B.C. Bank Sakalla tel.0163603502 mobile 0127328527



Dr.Mahmoud Morsy - mobile - 0124823979



Dr.Nayer Fahmy –Dahar- mobile - 0123452895



Dr Ahmed Kamal in Hadaba Tel: 065 3445959 & 010 123 1400

Dr. Mohamed Gazi - BRITISH DENTAL CLINIC & IMPLANT CENTRE, opposite HRG Airport. mob. 0194809661.



Dr. Mohamed Saied -pedodontics ,endodontics ,prothesis and oral surgery

tel 01003172793 -01120291636 al dahar square up to dr hatem pharmacy beside al ahram laboratory and sheraton street up to al sokaria coffee shop beside high jet


----------



## tabagirl (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi Hurghada Pat

Many thanks for your reply and contact names/numbers. I normally see Dr Nayer but unfortunately he is on vacation at the moment and not back until next week! As we are going away on Thursday can't really wait until his return!!! Have now got an apt at Elgouna Hospital, fingers crossed they can sort it out for me!.

Once again, many thanks.


----------

